# Interne Datenbank



## Arag1145 (26. Jul 2012)

Liebes Forum
Ich arbeite gerade an einem Programm welches nun eine Datenbank benötigt (bzw. ich eine Datenbank integrieren will). Als erstes habe ich an eine Access-Datenbank gedacht doch würden dann die anderen Nutzer meines Programmes auch Access benötigen (habe ich gelesen).

Welche Datenbank würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Man muss sie nicht extern bearbeiten, die Daten werden sich nicht allzusehr erweitern (nur ein paar Sachen ev.)
Die Datenbank wird nur ein paar Details zu Nutzer beinhalten und dann pro Woche ein paar neue Daten (Stundenplan).
Die DB sollte in der finalen jar enthalten sein und über das Programm bearbeiten werden können.


mfg


----------



## Gast2 (26. Jul 2012)

Ich würde da eine embedded DB nehmen, z.b. H2. Da brauchst du nur nen jar File mitliefern, und der user muss sich nicht mit dem einrichten einer Datenbank rumschlagen.

Allerdings kann die Datenbank nicht in dem jar file liegen, weil du die Datenbank dann nichtmehr bearbeiten könntest.
Leg die doch in 
	
	
	
	





```
<user.home>/.deineApp/
```
 ab. Dann liegt die niemandem im Weg rum.


----------



## Templarthelast (26. Jul 2012)

Du kannst auch einfach eine kostenlose mysql datenbank erstellen und dann mit deinem programm darauf verbinden lassen.


----------



## Gast2 (26. Jul 2012)

Dafür muss der Nutzer des Programm aber zunächst mal nen MySQL Server auf seinem System einrichten. Das kann man dem User doch getrost ersparen.


----------



## Arag1145 (26. Jul 2012)

Vielen Dank fúr eure raschen Antworten!

Ich werde mir mal H2 näher anschauen 

Gibt es eine möglichkeit die db in der jar zu halten (also eine vorkonfigurierte) und diese dann bei ersten start auf den pc zu kopieren?


Mfg


----------



## vanny (26. Jul 2012)

Arag1145 hat gesagt.:


> ...Gibt es eine möglichkeit die db in der jar zu halten (also eine vorkonfigurierte) und diese dann bei ersten start auf den pc zu kopieren?...



Ja das sollte gehen, beachte aber, das die Sourcedatei als Stream reinkommt, wenn sie in der jar eingebunden ist.

Gruß Vanny


----------

